# Finally Got My MSR Miniworks Water Filter



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

In AR. when we camp we just boil the water we drink. 
In LA. the water is way too murky. Sure I could strain thru a coffee filter, and could boil, and let the junk settle, but that takes a while. 

Now, in about 5-6 minutes can have a gallon of good water.

IF we lost water, due to SHTF, our source is 100yds away.

My next big prep is major water storage, IE 500 gallon totes, and rain gutter collection systems.

EDIT. sorry should have posted in the water forum


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Be careful with the filters, as they're ceramic and can easily be cracked with rough handling.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, learn about cleaning and backflushing those filters. That is the leading cause of ceramic filter failure. You'll know when it happens when you can no longer pump any water through.


----------



## gitnready4it (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the same filter and it works well. Be sure and attach a coffee filter to the inlet hose with a rubber band to pre filter really nasty water and your filter will last longer.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

For home use I think i'd one up that coffe filter by pouring a bag of pool filter sand in a 5 gal bucket with hole or holes in the bottom and prefilter through that should significantly improve the filters life.


----------



## purehavoc (Nov 7, 2012)

I have had one since 2000 and its a great filter , if you need to scrub it do it lightly , it will make the filter last longer , Prefilter on the pickup end is a excellent idea if its handy . One of the best portable filters out that that money can buy IMHO


----------

